# Kubota Bucket Conversion



## alan481 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a Kubota L4300DT with a LB552 front end loader. My bucket is damaged beyond repair (bucket warped and the back of the bucket now sits forward of the cutting edge).

I recently bought a Kubota L2283 that fits a LA853 loader. All of the spacing on my loader fits the new bucket except the pin holes are bigger and the bracket is wider.

My current fix is using Grade 5 pins, like you would in the top link of a bush hog, to mount the bucket to my loader. I have shimmed it out with flat washers and I am going to install grease fittings into the hydraulic piston end that the pin goes through.

Has anyone else converted to a larger bucket?


----------



## alan481 (Jul 7, 2020)

This is how I have my bucket connected now


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have two buckets for my tractor. A shallow one for muck and gravel, and a deep one that is only good for snow and garbage, otherwise the back of the tractor wants to change places with the front of the tractor.
I like the bigger bucket for backblading and for digging, but that's about it. Too dangerous otherwise...


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Couple thoughts...the pins will be fine as long as theres no slop in the fit or side to side wobble, which i assume is what the washer shims you mentioned are for.

However, just be aware you have 2 things to consider while using it. First being that bucket is heavier than the one you replaced so you can deduct that bucket weight from your FEL lift capacity....so that 1100ish lift now becomes 700 to 750ish depending on bucket weight.

Second issue, as noted above. That bucket will hold more material so dont fill it up unless it's a light material. The bucket will hold more than the loader is designed for.

You may be fully aware of all this already, but worth mentioning anyway.

If me, I wouldn't drill any holes for grease fittings...just pull pins occasionally, grease em up and insert. 

I will say that having the pinned bucket saves you some lift capacity over having the quick attach option...that makes your new bigger bucket doable, just dont fill her up to max


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I think you might be a touch quick with the term "unrepairable".

If it was royally messed up, I'd pick up some quick attach hardware to weld to your mounting rails.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

alan481 said:


> Has anyone else converted to a larger bucket?


My tractor came with a SSQA 60" bucket. ( I leave a tooth bar mounted to the 60" bucket for harder digging).
Built a 72" bucket for general purpose use. Works great, tractor handles the 72" bucket no problem at all.


----------

